# Only in Egypt



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As ESAF is now experienced in criminal animals, Yesterday, Aboulnomros DA sent us a Policeman along with a donkey and a memo explaining that the donkey has been caught in a robbery and we should keep him till the end of the police investigation. 

Over a cup of tea, the police man who came to the shelter riding his suspect told us the whole story of the owner who was trying to steal main power cables of the village and ran away leaving his donkey attached to the cart behind when the police showed up and tried to arrest him. The police confiscated the cart and the donkey who stayed at the police station for 2 weeks before they decided to send it to an animal welfare organization to take care of him till the end of the investigation. 

The policeman wondered if we can take care of a donkey who is wanted in a law case, and came out of the office to find the donkey in a good halter and lead rope enjoying a meal and cold drinks ! The policeman was like "This donkey will like the prison here!" 

Finally the policeman left the shelter with a report about the donkey's health state prepared by Dr. Gomaily & Dr. Abd-Elhay who examined the donkey and defined him as a 9 years old black jack who only suffer from a mild babesiosis infection and superficial wounds due to harness. 

After the examination , the donkey received his babesiosis shot, multivitamins, and deworming before he's sent to his new room where we used to keep our rescue equines. Later Dr. Gomaily was doing the paper work when he thought why don't we give a name to our prisoner?! So he took the initiative and picked him a name that suits a criminal "Hazal'omm" , and the name was weirdly welcomed by the ESAF staff so "Hazal'omm" it is 



When I read this I thought it was a joke but no and of course the police are not paying for the feeding of the animal so that is left up to voluntary contributions


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

ummmmm... ok... so?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That is funny... why dont they call it evidence?? And a prisoner??? Hahahahahaaaa... 

I found this amusing. Mr Joom, not sure why you didnt....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> That is funny... why dont they call it evidence?? And a prisoner??? Hahahahahaaaa...
> 
> I found this amusing. Mr Joom, not sure why you didnt....




Yes it brought a smile to me..riding the prisoner/suspect ..


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

It sounds like the donkey's having the best treatment it's ever had....it'll be reluctant to leave jail!!!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Jamjoom said:


> ummmmm... ok... so?




And the reason for your sarcasm is....!!!????


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> It sounds like the donkey's having the best treatment it's ever had....it'll be reluctant to leave jail!!!




For sure it's the best life for him


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was this saga to my friend when she told ..

The bowabs wife was sitting where she could not be seen but she could see and hear what was going on in the street.
A man with a donkey and cart pulled up to the next building and she could hear a lot of banging she got up to look properly and saw that the man had taken the pump off the building and was trotting away, she ran after him and saw a car stop and take the pump off the cart and drive away so she stopped a taxi and told him follow that car.. anyway she got the pump back but when she going back to the house she saw the donkey and cart parked up so she jumped out and stole the donkey and cart.. the donkey is now in her village and I don't know what became of the cart..


----------

